# Tablas de 3 variables



## joseemorales (Oct 28, 2002)

Tengo un una tabla de un libro que se utiliza como referencia y deseo incluirla en excel y que de el valor que se busca en la tabla.
Contiene una variabel que define la columna donde se encuentra el valor otras dos variables que en combinacion definen la fila donde esta ubicado el valor que se busca en la tabla.
Una de las variables que definen la fila es un numero y la otra es un rango.   La variable que define la columna es un numero.  He tratado de de usar vlookup y no me ha funcionado.  cual seria al amejor forma de resolver este problema?
Gracias!!


----------



## RalphA (Jun 8, 2003)

Creo que la mejor forma de que alguien le pueda ayudar es si usted incluye su tabla e incluye un ejemplo que señale su problema, asi como el resultado que usted espera.


----------

